# المكتبات



## katooo777 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

نحن نعلم ان المراجع الهندسيه غاليه الثمن لذا يجب ان تتواجد بكثره فى المكتبات وخصوصا فى نقابه المهندسبن وجمعيه المهندسين المصريه وغيرها لسهوله الحصول عليها للمهندسين دون أعباء ولمعرفه الجديد


----------



## amg (29 أكتوبر 2006)

هناك بدائل للكتب الورقية مثل الكتب الأكترونية
مثل الموضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

اخي المهندس انا اوافق الرائ بجد لذلك اقترح ان يكون في الملتقي مكتبه خاصه داخل الملتقي تحمل لها الكتب داخلها ولا يكون التحميل بواسطه موقع اخر لا الواقع الاخري لها مده محدوده للاحتفاظ بالرابط ؟؟؟؟
لذلك من هنا اناشد كل المشرفين والقائمين علي هذا المنتدي بحث هذا الراي ووضعه في عين الاعتبار
شكرا


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (9 أغسطس 2007)

لابد من مراعاه الحقوق الفكريه


----------



## saud111 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اقتراح جدير بالاهتمام.


----------



## genral (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع فعلا يستحق ان نطرحه و ان شاء الله نصل الى نتيجة مفيدة للجميع ...


----------



## ابو تربح (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم : لو سمحتم اريد مراجع باللغة العربية حول الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع 
وشكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## neveen salah (30 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير, أرجو المساعدة في بحث جامعي بعنوان superconductivity


----------



## فكرى XXX (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
*​


----------



## مهندس126 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

اؤيد الاقتراح اخى المهندس ريمون عدلى بعمل مكتبة خاصة تحتوى على الكتب الاكترونية 
واعتقد انها فعلا موجودة فى هذا المنتدى


----------

